# mexican giant musk turtles?



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

anyone got any good info on these guys? my girlfriend got some red ear sliders and it sort of turned me toward getting a turtle. but i'd rather have a predator (gotta stick to my pred-fish keeping roots). from what i've read so far, these guys and the chiapas musk turtles seem most appealing to me.

anyone got any care tips for me?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Off hand I know that they can get over a foot in size, so a large enclosure is definitely needed. (But then, you need that for RES too.) I'm not 100% sure on the water depth for these guys, but I know they like it slow moving and calm. Being more predatory, I'm guessing they tend to be a bit more carnivorous but at the end of the day I think most turtles need/eat some vegetable matter.

I think a lot of the ones in the pet trade are wild caught. So that might be of concern. Just a heads up. I'm not sure how many are farmed for the pet trade.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.turtlesale.com/home/index.php?p...-turtles-page-2 (Expensive!)
http://www.floridaherps.com/-strse-88/Stau...iant/Detail.bok (Cheaper...much cheaper.)
http://www.theturtlesource.com/turtle_inve...mp;id=100200346

http://www.reptilechannel.com/reptile-maga...usk-turtle.aspx
A lot of sites say their care is similar to the other musks, so here's a care sheet: http://www.chelonia.org/Articles/sternotheruscare.htm


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Mettle said:


> http://www.turtlesale.com/home/index.php?p...-turtles-page-2 (Expensive!)
> http://www.floridaherps.com/-strse-88/Stau...iant/Detail.bok (Cheaper...much cheaper.)
> http://www.theturtlesource.com/turtle_inve...mp;id=100200346
> 
> ...


kthx. going to check those out now.


----------

